# is there any way to tweak my cd/dvd drive to make it run faster



## biggdogg101 (Jul 3, 2002)

is there any way to tweak my cd/dvd drive to make it run faster or more efficient and to make the cds read or load faster and to make the cd read speed go from 40x to faster or dvd read speed go from 16x to faster that is all thanks


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

If you mean make your Cdrom go from a 40x to a 50x or somthing..no, not that I'm aware of as the speed limitation is in the hardware architecture not the software.


----------

